# Hmmmm...4 or 6 lift



## jrpro130

So, I was going to sell the renegade but I might not. So *if* I keep it, I'm going to be lifting it. 

Here it is now...










Here's a few of 4" catvos on various tires




























And 6" on 31. 





























We ride mostly mud and muddy trails. I have had almost all tires out in the big sizes and I still like my 31s. Just never ran all skinny. But I'm sure it wouldn't suck!!! 

Here's the things to consider, axle angle, boots, ride-ability, cost ($600 difference between 6"), and reliability. 

I don't think axle angle and boots are a problem the axle angle on the 6 doesn't even look near a stock brute with 2" and shocks cranked up. 

The tires are no biggie. I can sell the Ol2 relatively easy since they are hard to find. And 31 aren't much more $$$

What do you guys think!! I'm leanin towards 6"


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## wmredneck

Def the 6" 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

That 6" looks SWEET! 

If the width isn't an issue for your riding (idk how wide it is??) I would definitely go with it.


----------



## jrpro130

Width is not an issue at all. It looks to add about 4" on each side. We ride Atv parks and the trails are big enough for jeeps. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Jealous. Lol


----------



## speedman

Polaris425 said:


> Jealous. Lol




me too lol but i knew you would go with the 6" we really only ride the parks we barely go any where else and if we do its deep lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

Lifting it still isn't gonna add fenders and racks which is one thing you said you wanted back but remember ricky no matter what...... you said you wanted reliability on this bike lifting it is def gonna take it away no matter how you look at it.....as far as the lift they look good but I wouldn't do 6 I don't think 

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby

I personally like the 4


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> Lifting it still isn't gonna add fenders and racks which is one thing you said you wanted back but remember ricky no matter what...... you said you wanted reliability on this bike lifting it is def gonna take it away no matter how you look at it.....as far as the lift they look good but I wouldn't do 6 I don't think
> 
> the wetter the better


Oh I def hear u. I like having racks and fenders but getting an outty gonna cost me about 4g maybe 5. So for that price I don't want racks!! My main problem with the g2 can am is ground clearance. 

Denny had no real probs besides prop shafts and thru shaft but that was on 32 and a gen 1 bike. 

I am just not happy with the performance of the bike at all. It's sub par and IMO a lift is what it needs to make it a little more ride able. The reliability goes down but hopeful not with catvos as thy make some great products and back them. 

Also I learned that everything is the same with outty and renegade except te aluminum support for fenders and the fenders and bumpers. So in other words I can make in an outty for about 1600 dollars. Which I don't really want to at this point but it's an option. 

I'm thinking the 6" and 31 will get it to where I can ride it and be happy. It's pretty sad the brutes were walking right by the stuck can am when it's supposed to be a brand new revolutionary product and the unstoppable bike. I'm sorry can am but I didn't experience that this weekend lmao. 

I hope I can change some minds about lifts and reliability. Catvos is some quality stuff and I have no hesitation trustin their lifts. Gonna go with turner axles as well. Never will I give my money to gorilla again. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Have fun with the build I know you will make it nice but in the end I hope your happy with it or else that's a lot of money going to something you think is ok and not superb.....you happy I'm happy either way I know you and that bike will look good atleast 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks Brandon. I'll take tons of pics!!! I'm also looking into a winch mount and a few other things. I need to get rid of the foot pegs and put something with less spike to em. They tear up my feet! They poke right thru the crocks 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

I think if you go with a 6" Catvos and Turner axles (or Cobra hd axles) you'll be very happy with it. I have a friend down here with a 6" catvos on his gade and it does very well for being such a big bike....even with the monkey axles, and hes on skinny 29.5 OL2s. He has minimal issues with cv's getting hot (they get warm, but most often not hot enough to damage boots). Dont get me wrong he has to replace one here and there, but it's not bad at all. .....only difference is hes on a G1, I dunno how the G2 trailing arms are setup.

I definitely want to lift mine, and while the 4" would probably be plenty, I desire a 6". I dont ride fast, and rarely ride dry trails, so i'll deal with whatever cv issues I may have.....gotta give up something when you get that big lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604

id LOVE to do a 6" on my brute, looks SO SICK! but for that amount of money i can put a 6" lift on my truck and probably be happier.. lol


----------



## filthyredneck

adam6604 said:


> id LOVE to do a 6" on my brute, looks SO SICK! but for that amount of money i can put a 6" lift on my truck and probably be happier.. lol


I've already been through a 6" catvos on my brute, it looked awesome, and would go through almost anything, but I had a hard time with rear cv boots. IMO the 6" catvos for a brute needs to be a little wider to take some of the angle out of the axles, then it'd be perfect! ....and yeah they are costly, mine was $2995 shipped to my front door after getting a small discount.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Yea filthy I think they are a bit different. The diff supposedly sits lower on g2 it's kinda set down in the frame. My axle angle now is great!!! I immagine with the 6 it will be right around 30 maybe 32. Scott told me but I can't remember. 

I'm hoping the 31 skinny will do well. Once I sell these ol2 I am very doubtful I'll ever get my hands on another set for a long time. Took me a while to get these! We do ride some areas with bottomless mud...

I am still undecided though. The 4" and ol2 would be a great setup and very rideable. I'm worried the 6" will be too much axle angle and take away from some of the rideability and trail riding. I don't want that. This is a fun bike to ride! 

The number was thrown around that the 4" kit has 18" of gc on ol2. That is petty darn good and it's only 3.5" of actual lift. More stretch than lift. Which is really what I want. 

The 6" has somewhere around 21-22 with 31s. Now that's what I'm talkin about!!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## adam6604

i think my brute with 31's and 2" has 17" of clearance, something around there...goes through most i throw at it, but yea the lifts are crazy expensive for these bikes.. i'd do the 4" on your gade both lifts look sick.


----------



## jrpro130

My 08 brute on 31 and 2" lift with HL springs was at 17" and went through whatever I threw at it. I was more than happy with that. Which is why I'm thinkin the 4" lift will be enough...just for 600 more you get a 6" lift so that's what is holding me up. I'm leaning towards the 6 and 31s and selling my ol2. Just scared to sell them and then I don't like the 31 as much. I don't really love the ol2 I still think og 29 do better. But From reading, the 31 is the same size so don't sell em...


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## adam6604

if your set on the 6" just get the lift and leave you OL2's on it and try them out, i'm sure you wont have any problems with them, personally i think either tire will do awesome lol


----------



## jrpro130

Well that's my thing. 4" is 3295 6" is 3895. So am I going to kick myself later for not spending the 600 and getting a 6"?

Either way it's going to add some rake and lift. Get me up to where IMO it should be (17+" ground clearance). So just gotta figure out what axle angles are. I did some more searching there was a few people with them already on and 0 problems with fitment, axles, and boots with the 6" catvos. They were all happy with them and said angles are great!!! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

I know the rene is a completely different beast, but I can say from my experience.....i bought a new 6" for the brute and rode it for a year, then traded the 6" in and got a new 4" and let catvos take care of the swap, and let me say I was soooo disappointed when I arrived back at their shop to pick my bike up. There is a HUGE difference in appearance as well as performance between a 4" and 6" lift lol, way more than i'd have ever thought. I can understand where the 4" would be a little more trailable, but I think especially with that new designed inset rear diff you will be happy with the 6".

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

That's exactly what I was thinking...I'll prob be going for the 6". Might just get m12 diesels so it's all black with no silver and keep the ol2. 

I am going to black out the bumpers front and rear also. And gonn swing the extra $100 for the yellow powdercoat!

My next problem is idk if they include all the bushings and bearings. There are quite a few on this bike. That will raise the price 400 or so if I have to get new stuff 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

I know that mine both came with all new poly bushings, but the bearings in the trailing arms might be a different story. I have read countless times where people installed lifts and reused their factory bearings. As far as the tires go, i'd keep the OL2s if you like them, they arent but a 1/2" shorter than a 31. And if you insist on getting 31s i'd be very interested in working a deal out with you for mine...they are skinny/wide, but I'm pretty sure I can trade the wides with browland for a pair of skinnies.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604

wow almost 4000$ for a 6" lift for a quad? JESUS. lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Lol it's crazy, but if you want to run with the big dogs thats the price you pay unless you fab it yourself.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604

lol yeah that's insane, looks like my quads as grown up as it's ever gonna get! lol


----------



## jrpro130

filthyredneck said:


> I know that mine both came with all new poly bushings, but the bearings in the trailing arms might be a different story. I have read countless times where people installed lifts and reused their factory bearings. As far as the tires go, i'd keep the OL2s if you like them, they arent but a 1/2" shorter than a 31. And if you insist on getting 31s i'd be very interested in working a deal out with you for mine...they are skinny/wide, but I'm pretty sure I can trade the wides with browland for a pair of skinnies.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Copy that. I'll probably just get new trailing arm bearings and ball joints. I gotta cll catvos again 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Personally, I would pay more for the 4" than the 6". It's simply more useable and more reliable. - The 6" puts the entire tire out past the fender, even though they use more axle angle to combat some of the width. Those two things together just don't suit me personally. 

My kitty made 103rwhp and the 4" catvos & AC race axles were pretty much the only things on that bike to NOT give even a hint of trouble. AC being known for GC in the first place, but with only 30* axle angles I had 18" of GC on the law2's. 

Robert's XMR is around 31-32* @ ride height and has 17.5" of GC on the 30 skinny backs with the 4"(which are very visibly shorter than the law2s). IMO, the stance on his is perfect. Tires are still better than half under the fenders, but the fender gap is spot on for a 30-31" tire. Still has a smooth ride, the width can go down any trail, not constantly ducking tree branches, but it still has a nice/solid GC to get through the muck. 






















A 6" definitely looks sweet and is great in deep stuff, but it just doesn't suit multi-use nearly like a 4" does. - It all comes down to your own uses/likes though.

Any way you slice it, a quality 4"+ system with aftermarket extended axles *should* be more reliable than a stock bike with a bracket and/or spacers running the same or often more axle angle.


----------



## Bruteforce10

All i know that if im gonna spend that kinda coin im goin with the 6" for only a few hundred dollars more. Besides if you ever would decide that you wanted the 4" later on after having the 6" it would be easier to find someone with a 4" that wanted to trade up versus someone wanting to trade down.


----------



## jrpro130

Well that's exactly it...for 600 more I get a 6" compared to a 4. 


Even now my tires are barely in the fenders lmao. So not worried about that. I'm gonna make some phone calls today on the 6" and see what axle angles are and all that. I'm leaning to the 6". 

If the 4" was 1200 less than the 6 I would be in! But at 600 I'm crazy not to. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

my 10" was way chepaer than that but cause i found it used!!!


----------



## jrpro130

Well yea lol of course used it gonna be cheaper!!!

I'm waiting for scott to call me back I have had zero luck contacting them 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

The components are essentially the same once you go to a 4" or bigger lift and the labor to build it is exactly the same. - Just add a little more material, thus not much difference in price. 

Does Performance ATV have a gade system? - Their 8" outty system is nice, and they use Turner axles with it.


----------



## speedman

JPs300 said:


> The components are essentially the same once you go to a 4" or bigger lift and the labor to build it is exactly the same. - Just add a little more material, thus not much difference in price.
> 
> Does Performance ATV have a gade system? - Their 8" outty system is nice, and they use Turner axles with it.


 

yeah they have a 7" for the gade, thats what i was telling you ricky with catvos there hard to talk to unless you show up there lol and check performance atv there 7" for the gade looks good


----------



## jrpro130

Yes they do. $4400 though! A lot wider so im thinking better axle angle. Not sure if they offer Evo or regular hd turners. 

Like I said. Im not against a 4" just for the price why not 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

Performance ATV 1000cc 6" Lift Kit



in there videos on youtube they say 7" but here it say 6" and its way more lol


----------



## jrpro130

I gotta see what the axle angles on the 4" are and we will go from there. I'm leanin towards a 6" based on price but the angle is going to be deciding factor. I think the 6" looks better than the 4 on the gade. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Wow Scott is really nice and smart. He explained everything to me and basically it's a 28* axle angle for the 4" and 30* for the 6". It is designed to have no axle issues because of how the g2 frame is designed. He has it on 6 bikes out in the field and no issues. 

I was asking about the 4" and rhino axles and he does sell em but he didn't reccomend it with 29 ol2 or 31. He said they have the most problems with them.

Basically he said in my situation it's a no brainier to get the 6" especially with ol2. 

So I ordered yellow powdercoat and the 6" with gorilla axles! Should be a Ton o fun and I'll have plenty of pics up. 

Not sure if I'm gonna do 31s as I kinda like the ol2 but for now I am gonn try the ol2 out. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Sounds like it's gonna be a beast!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Thought you weren't giving gorilla money anymore lol......anyways can't wait to see it but why did you go yellow powder I mean you got enough yellow on there don't ya think already lol


----------



## jrpro130

I wish I didn't have to give rilla money but evo turners were 200/each more!!! 

The yellow flows well with the bike!

Gonna switch my foot pegs to outlander ones and also getting muzzy duals and qsc clutch soon. Might switch rims to m12 diesel (again) and keep the ol2


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

I am SOOO jealous of you right now! :flames: 
Congrats on the new lift though, you'll love it. I think the canams look awesome with color matched lifts under them. I am itching to change my 3 yellow panels out for black ones and completely black out my XC, then it'll either be black or silver for my lift.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well guess I don't blame ya on the axles lol.....post pics when it is done, I think a purple powder and front bumper and rear rack would set that yellow off but then again it your bike not mine.....can't wait to see final product


----------



## jrpro130

I gotta figure out something with the bumper as far as a winch goes. I don't need/want to relocate the radiator as its been fine so far. 

I def am gonna put a winch on it so I'm looking into either the brp mount or a mini bumper as they call em. 

Either way I'll post lots of pics and can't wait!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

For the money, why not do a Wildboar stealth bumper? They are just a few bucks more than buying the little winch bumpers that are no bigger than the stock one. I want a gorilla bumper for mine but $450 is just plain crazy! Even if you keep the stock bumper, the BRP mount for the G2's is alot simpler to mess with than the dang 100 piece kit that I need for my G1....sad part is I have one of these kits but its missing parts right out the box so I STILL CANT INSTALL MY NEW WINCH! :aargh4:


----------



## JPs300

jrpro130 said:


> I wish I didn't have to give rilla money but evo turners were 200/each more!!!
> 
> The yellow flows well with the bike!
> 
> Gonna switch my foot pegs to outlander ones and also getting muzzy duals and qsc clutch soon. Might switch rims to m12 diesel (again) and keep the ol2
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


Will they not do the regular Turners for the same money as the G-axles? - Same cost on the axles ($400ea), maybe G gives Catvos a discount for quantity, but even still the regular Turners wouldn't be that much more. 

The Evo's ain't cheap though, as we've discussed behind the scenes. Have two on order right now at $650 each. Speaking of which, I need to see whats up with them.


----------



## speedman

whats stronger jp the regular rillas or the regular turners?


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm gonna look at the Wildboar stealth bumper. Hate to give him business tho. 

The gorillas he gets a discount so that's why it's cheaper. He said he can get whatever I want but it's more expensive to get even the base turners. 




Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

And also at the 30* angle I ain't worried too much about axles!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman

I wonder how bad of an angle mine are with this 10" on the brute, Ricky let me know when it comes in I'll go up and help you install. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130

I want to say yours is 38* I think 42 is the max on gorillas for brute. 

Scott was explaining it to me but he said the brute is 19 spline axle shaft and can am is 26 or something so the size difference is crazy and I shouldn't have any problems 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

I'm going to make a build thread for this pos can am soon. I am ordering muzzy thru v force John. Best prices as always!!! 

Going to get a qsc primary and possibly stm secondary. Gotta look into it more 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Pick me up a MSD too lol

Can't wait to see it when you're done


----------



## lilbigtonka

i know someone found a money tree........lol


----------



## speedman

He just a really good saver haha 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

speedman said:


> whats stronger jp the regular rillas or the regular turners?


IMO - Turner 



lilbigtonka said:


> i know someone found a money tree........lol


I haz flashlights, ready for a snatch & grab in his back yard???? :fing02:


----------



## jrpro130

speedman said:


> He just a really good saver haha
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


Ding ding ding. 

I work my arse off. 

I'm a firefighter every 3rd day for 24hrs, I have a lawn business with another firefighter that has 36 accounts right now (and it's summer) and I also work on trucks cars and atvs! So not only do I stay busy but this time of year im swamped with work and jobs. 

Between snorkel jobs and doing up atvs I have been non stop. 5 snorkels on in the last 3 weeks! 

We are up to 2 full 10-12 hr days cutting grass. It's been crazy with all the rain. 

The good ole hustle. This winter I'm taming down though. I'm done working this hard!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

jrpro130 said:


> Ding ding ding.
> 
> I work my arse off.
> 
> I'm a firefighter every 3rd day for 24hrs, I have a lawn business with another firefighter that has 36 accounts right now (and it's summer) and I also work on trucks cars and atvs! So not only do I stay busy but this time of year im swamped with work and jobs.
> 
> Between snorkel jobs and doing up atvs I have been non stop. 5 snorkels on in the last 3 weeks!
> 
> We are up to 2 full 10-12 hr days cutting grass. It's been crazy with all the rain.
> 
> The good ole hustle. This winter I'm taming down though. I'm done working this hard!
> 
> 
> Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


You should be the model poster American for all these lazy arse kids today who want everything handed to them b/c they think they are owed it.


----------



## jrpro130

Lol and I can proudly say nothing was ever handed to me for free and I always work for what I buy. Sometimes not allll cash because my bike and truck are financed but it's all good! 

Been working on the books since I was 15. Im 24 and still love every minute. I do have the best job in the world though!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

That's how America was built, by people like you. Dont see much of it anymore. Props. Ok, BACK ON TOPIC! Hurry up and put that thing Together!! haha... so we can see it!


----------



## jrpro130

I'm goin to make a new thread now


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

